# Sentra Meeting For Houston, Tx



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

Location - Post Oak/Westimer (Across from CompUSA)
Date - 11/26/2004 
Time - 9pm - 12am
Who - All Nissan Sentra*s(B12-B15)
Rules - No burn out, no "Ricer" (reving, loud music...etc.)... **NO RACE NEAR MEET SPOT...

started on houston-imports.net, just thought i'd share it with everyone here. .. hope some of you come out! .. we have about a dozen sentras so far :thumbup:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

edit: I'm an idiot, the date's already passed by


----------

